#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Registry restore and Outlook 2007

## J.wills

Hello everyone,

If there are changes made to Outlook 2007 Is their any change in the Registry.

It may be any kind of change, whether it's the addition or deletion of an e-mail account, the deselection of an add-in,or simply the placement of a toolbar,

Does Registry Restore return Outlook 2007 to the state it was when the 'snapshot' was taken? ... or are these
changes stored in files that Registry Restore ?Any suggestions

Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

If you are editing something or modifying something then it will saved in the hard disk only not in the registry.The entry in the registry is stored only when you are installing a new software.

So If there are changes made to Outlook 2007 their is NO change in the Registry.

Good Luck

----------

